# Bass Fishing After A Hard Freeze



## jrbagadoughnuts (May 13, 2008)

So, I'm sitting here freezing my nips off, & I'm wondering since the Hard Freeze last night will the bass hit today as it warms up?



I know that to fish cold water for Bass the first thing to do is slow the baits down to a crawl, but my question is will they hit when it's been 



THIS cold? Do we have any extremely cold weather bass fishermen with a little knowledge of targeting bass in the cold, what are your preferred



lure types, presentation etc....Just a post to past the time till I find out whether or not I can slip out & try my luck later.



Stay warm & for god's sake go fishing.



Tight Lines all....


----------



## atlast740 (Dec 19, 2007)

break the ice and reach down with dip net


----------



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

My experience is that after any cold front, it takes a few days for bass to get in the mood to feed. If you must go fishing, slow it down and go to the deeper channels and ditches. I would probably be fishing something like a jig and pig as slowwwwwww as I can fish it. My coldest day bass fishing was on Center Hill Lake in middle Tenn in January 1973 when it iwas 10 degrees. It took about 1 hour to figure out that I wasn't having ANY FUN! My pig and jig touched the gunnel of my boat and froze to the gunnel I decided right then that it was just to cold.


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

The lakes around here are much harder to catch fish after a hard freeze than the river systems. I won a bass tournament years ago after a hard freeze in Feb. It was 29 degrees when we left the dock. We fished jerk baits and jigs very slowly and were able to catch some nice bass.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

GOLD FISH!


----------

